# Quick Question



## MOntegamo (May 7, 2012)

I need a ramp pretty soon and just diggin in this site for now. Curious if any of you guys tried shopping in it? Thanks and I really appreciate any feedback.
http://www.onsaleramps.com/atv-ramps/


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't order mine from that site but they are on there. I purchased a set of the Revarc ramps and I love em. I use them to load my Arctic Cat 550 into the back of my Silverado and they work great. They are not the cheapest price wise but again they work great. They are strong wide & light weight after loading I just fold them up and slide them in under my ATV.


----------



## MOntegamo (May 7, 2012)

I just placed an order for this one. Thanks for the input guys.
http://www.onsaleramps.com/loading-ramps/atv-ramps/90-revarc-hd-utv-loading-ramp/


----------

